# What to do with fry??



## CjRager89 (Aug 12, 2010)

I have thought of breeding my betta, but what do you guys do with that many baby bettas!?!?!


----------



## karlhague (Aug 9, 2010)

CjRager89 said:


> I have thought of breeding my betta, but what do you guys do with that many baby bettas!?!?!


Some people Sell them, others keep them


----------



## CjRager89 (Aug 12, 2010)

but they have tons of babies!! where would someone keep that many??!


----------



## karlhague (Aug 9, 2010)

CjRager89 said:


> but they have tons of babies!! where would someone keep that many??!


In alot of seperate tanks. Most do sell them on when their old enough


----------



## CjRager89 (Aug 12, 2010)

makes sense. i suppose if you were serious enough about bettas you would have a lovely pair, which would produce beautiful babies, that people want to buy


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Breeders keep a small number of the best of the spawn to continue their lines. The rest are sold or adopted out depending on the quality of the fish. Fry with serious deformities are culled.

Some breeders sell there fry to pet stores. I would really hope that these breeders have a relationship with the pet store and know what level of care is given to the bettas while at the store. IMO there are better ways to rehome your fry.


----------

